# Where to go and what am I allowed to do?



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Well our move to Utah and SLC is coming closer, maybe 4 months away or so. Getting excited and trying to find out what rules apply and such.

What Im looking for is remote backcountry, where most people dont go. Prefer a lake or a stream nearby, for water and activities. Would like it to be close to town, however Im ok with hiking a few miles.

So I've read that most land is public in Utah but I have a hard time finding the rules.
Can I pitch a tent anywhere in the wilderness?
Make a fire? I do realize there's fire bans every now and then.
What about making a shelter? Are you allowed to chop down a healthy tree or only use grounded ones?

Anyone in SLC willing to show me the ropes? Over a computer or in the act?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I would first go to the USFS website and check it out since they are the keeper of a lot of land. You could also check out the BLM website as well as they keep a lot too. You should see the info you're looking for there. Google earth and Google maps will then be your best friend ever after you understand the rules.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to Utah. There are several types of public ground in the west and they are all open to the public(for the most part) for general outdoor recreation.

BLM(USA) land...most common, least restricted use rules
Forest Service(USA)...common, mostly mountainous, moderately restricted use rules
National Parks and Monuments...use levels from highly restrictive to moderate
National Recreation Property...Usually sounds lakes and rivers...various use rules
State Owned(SITLA, Utah)...various restriction levels similar to USA properties
Land use restrictions can vary from very restrictive(Wilderness ares, National Parks) to very un-restricted(most BLM land)

So, it is important that you know who owns the land you are on. BUT, for the most part, common sense is the guide these agencies use to set the rules. The land is YOURS and open for your enjoyment, don't disrespect it and you won't be breaking most rules. 

By the way, where are you moving from?

PS..."What Im looking for is remote backcountry, where most people dont go. Prefer a lake or a stream nearby, for water and activities. Would like it to be close to town, however Im ok with hiking a few miles."...aren't we all?


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

LostLouisianian said:


> I would first go to the USFS website and check it out since they are the keeper of a lot of land. You could also check out the BLM website as well as they keep a lot too. You should see the info you're looking for there. Google earth and Google maps will then be your best friend ever after you understand the rules.


Great advice, thank you!
It seems the rules are pretty loose and almost the same as here. Im gonna read more on my laptop rather than my phone.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

BPturkeys said:


> Welcome to Utah. There are several types of public ground in the west and they are all open to the public(for the most part) for general outdoor recreation.
> 
> BLM(USA) land...most common, least restricted use rules
> Forest Service(USA)...common, mostly mountainous, moderately restricted use rules
> ...


You're making a lot of sense 
I do have a big anyone's land, more so when it's not mine. Im just making sure that I wont do anything illegal once I get out there.

Im coming over from Sweden with my wife and son. And dog. Studied at USU so Im familiar with Utah but never had time back then to be outdoors.
Started hunting when I had to move home and now I want to keep that up in the US.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You are going to love the High Uinta Mountains. 


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe I heard an FS guy on the radio a few years ago that anywhere on FS is legal to camp as long as you are like 100' off of the road something or other. Im sure you cam find the specifics on their site, I found this for Fishlake district https://www.fs.usda.gov/detailfull/fishlake/recreation/?cid=stelprdb5121831
I am not certain on your tree question. You may save time just calling the FS office for the district in which you choose to explore. There are several that can fit the bill of what you describe that are close to SLC, but Uintahs are the first one that comes to mind from your description. Bookfcliffs may fit the bill. From your description of things FS will be your ticket, BLM is mostly the lower lands for the most part. 
Best of luck and enjoy, welcome back!


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

DallanC said:


> You are going to love the High Uinta Mountains.
> 
> -DallanC


And I think you're right DallanC!
Been looking it up both online and on social media, and it seems like it fits my bill 
Though a bit of a drive from SLC, but maybe I'll be able to land a job in Kamas area and then I'm golden!


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Huge29 said:


> I believe I heard an FS guy on the radio a few years ago that anywhere on FS is legal to camp as long as you are like 100' off of the road something or other. Im sure you cam find the specifics on their site, I found this for Fishlake district https://www.fs.usda.gov/detailfull/fishlake/recreation/?cid=stelprdb5121831
> I am not certain on your tree question. You may save time just calling the FS office for the district in which you choose to explore. There are several that can fit the bill of what you describe that are close to SLC, but Uintahs are the first one that comes to mind from your description. Bookfcliffs may fit the bill. From your description of things FS will be your ticket, BLM is mostly the lower lands for the most part.
> Best of luck and enjoy, welcome back!


Been doing some reading on FS's website and it seems like the rule is at least 100' from any water source. Preferably 200'. And that's fine, I want it close enough to make an evening drink or some fishing or even swimming since it's a bit warmer in Utah than up here 
Can rarely go swimming during the summers, I think last summer I had 2 days where I could wear shorts comfortably. How about that...

I'm going to do some more reading, talk to my BIL's and plan


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I think most of us would like to know, not to be too nosey, but...what brings you all the way from Sweden to Utah? Are you able to find a place in Sweden like what you are looking for in Utah? And, being that I am 1/4 pure Swed and wondering if my great grandparents made the right move migrating to America, are all the Swedish girls tall, blonde, and beautiful?(please, just tell me no)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> are all the Swedish girls tall, blonde, and beautiful?(please, just tell me no)


Funny that you should ask this. I was in Moab Friday night on my trip back from Arizona and happened to meed a couple of Swedish girls in the lobby of the Super 8 motel. While they were not blonde, their hair was kinda of sandy colored and long, and yes they were beautiful. I even managed to go to dinner with them, but then I had to get to bed to get up early for the rest of my trip home. They were quite interesting and were having a lot of fun touring the US. They had spend the last two weeks in the Moab area.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

So, let me get this straight, you meet two beautiful Swedish girls on their last day vacationing in Moab, you take them out to dinner, and then you, the ruggedly good looking local guy, say "well girls, it's been real, but alas I got to get to bed early"...nighty night. 
Does that about wrap it up?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is what happens when you get old and need to get up early the next day. 

Now if it would of been last night the party would of been on. But then I have been laughed at before.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

BPturkeys said:


> I think most of us would like to know, not to be too nosey, but...what brings you all the way from Sweden to Utah? Are you able to find a place in Sweden like what you are looking for in Utah? And, being that I am 1/4 pure Swed and wondering if my great grandparents made the right move migrating to America, are all the Swedish girls tall, blonde, and beautiful?(please, just tell me no)


You're not nosey 
Well I went to USU in 2004 and had to move back when my visa expired. Met my wife before I moved, then she came over and has been here almost 8 years now. 
We're kind of sick of this place, many reasons (political and personal), so we want to try Utah before our son get into a school.
And Utah is our starting point because of in-laws, family and friends. Once I get into the job market, we might move again.

And no, no place like Utah out here. Stockholm is like 13 hours south of us, and Stockholm shares the longitude with Anchorage... We live an hour north of the Arctic Circle. Cold, dark and snowy now, cold light and wet in summers 

The girls do exist, but far between. Especially up here...  
Back when your grandparents were young, I think the girls were classier and more confident which is more attractive I think. So shallow today, might be the times though...


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Critter said:


> Funny that you should ask this. I was in Moab Friday night on my trip back from Arizona and happened to meed a couple of Swedish girls in the lobby of the Super 8 motel. While they were not blonde, their hair was kinda of sandy colored and long, and yes they were beautiful. I even managed to go to dinner with them, but then I had to get to bed to get up early for the rest of my trip home. They were quite interesting and were having a lot of fun touring the US. They had spend the last two weeks in the Moab area.


Weird, most Swedes just go to NYC or LA because that's what you see on TV. But these were probably the few good ones


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

seww said:


> Well our move to Utah and SLC is coming closer, maybe 4 months away or so. Getting excited and trying to find out what rules apply and such.
> 
> What Im looking for is remote backcountry, where most people dont go. Prefer a lake or a stream nearby, for water and activities. Would like it to be close to town, however Im ok with hiking a few miles.
> 
> ...


Wecome to Utah, If you love mountains you will love it here. Only thing a lot of people frown on cutting live trees ,other than that have fun. I think everyone in central Utah is from Sweden and Denmark.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

coming from Sweden, I'd have to think you'll be dissappointed with Utah's lakes, rivers, and forests.

I'd recommend heading to the desert and finding out what Utah really has to offer!


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Wecome to Utah, If you love mountains you will love it here. Only thing a lot of people frown on cutting live trees ,other than that have fun. I think everyone in central Utah is from Sweden and Denmark.


Yeah I'm not so keen on chopping down healthy trees, see no reason for that. Unless it's my property and I need firewood 

I'm excited to come back, and this time to do more outdoor stuff than sit on a bus cross country to play some hockey...


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

PBH said:


> coming from Sweden, I'd have to think you'll be dissappointed with Utah's lakes, rivers, and forests.
> 
> I'd recommend heading to the desert and finding out what Utah really has to offer!


So far what I've seen online, the lakes seem just as clear as ours are. With the main difference, you can't drink it straight up in Utah. Here you can.
The rivers, yes they are smaller. I laughed when my aunt called Logan river a river. More like a creek to me. However, I do love to fly fish in creeks rather than rivers. Big rivers scare me, smaller creeks are more fun and more remote. And most people tend to avoid them because of smaller fish and harder access. Then I get to be by myself 

Forest is an issue, yes. Eastern US is way more green than the western part. Wife and I did discuss moving to NH or IN eventually, but who knows.
I do like the dry climate of the desert, sick of the humidity and rain.

I will for sure head out to the desert. Big cowboy fan so I wanna go see monument valley and other places. It's an interesting and different kind of rugged terrain than the mountains. But looking forward to it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Heh Utah has no "big rivers". Just Creeks, Cricks and Streams.

I was blown away when I first stood on the bank of a real river, the Ohio. 


-DallanC


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Heh Utah has no "big rivers". Just Creeks, Cricks and Streams.
> 
> I was blown away when I first stood on the bank of a real river, the Ohio.
> 
> -DallanC


This is probably true. Black Fork Smith and Logan river sure are tiny.
Even though I like small creeks, more of a challenge since the fish can spot you.
But I also enjoy the bigger catches which are more common in bigger waters.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

seww said:


> I will for sure head out to the desert. Big cowboy fan so I wanna go see monument valley and other places. *It's an interesting and different kind of rugged terrain than the mountains.* But looking forward to it.


You got that right. You want a real kick-in-the-***, head out on the desert.
Honestly, if you want remote and solitude, the forget that Wasatch and Uinta range. Head out on the Escalante or San Rafael. Those are remote areas. You may not find large green forests, but you'll find massive expanses of the most rugged landscapes you'll find anywhere. The greens in the canyon bottoms contrasting with the red-rock walls will blow your mind. The mountains of sand will light your calves on fire. And the sandstone bedrock on the bottoms of your feet will let you know that you're still alive, although you might not want to be. Cowboys? Maybe a few -- but this is Native country.

Drinking from a lake or stream? No way. Take a water filter. Don't be picky about what water you find -- you'll be thankful for whatever nasty tank you come across.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

PBH said:


> You got that right. You want a real kick-in-the-***, head out on the desert.
> Honestly, if you want remote and solitude, the forget that Wasatch and Uinta range. Head out on the Escalante or San Rafael. Those are remote areas. You may not find large green forests, but you'll find massive expanses of the most rugged landscapes you'll find anywhere. The greens in the canyon bottoms contrasting with the red-rock walls will blow your mind. The mountains of sand will light your calves on fire. And the sandstone bedrock on the bottoms of your feet will let you know that you're still alive, although you might not want to be. Cowboys? Maybe a few -- but this is Native country.
> 
> Drinking from a lake or stream? No way. Take a water filter. Don't be picky about what water you find -- you'll be thankful for whatever nasty tank you come across.
> ...


Sounds like a good idea, I must try that out! 
Have been reading on water filters, do realize I need one of those. No big deal, rather that than carrying tons of water with me.

Also looks like you guys are packing out big time in those pics! More than a weekend get away I assume?
And what are those packs?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

seww said:


> Sounds like a good idea, I must try that out!
> Have been reading on water filters, do realize I need one of those. No big deal, rather that than carrying tons of water with me.


Katadyn makes good filters. I pack a Katadyn Vario. It has worked great for us (x3).



seww said:


> Also looks like you guys are packing out big time in those pics! More than a weekend get away I assume?


Those pics are rifle deer hunt pics. Just a couple days. We don't know how to pack light. We'll pack in about 4 miles and set up a base camp. Then use day packs for our daily excursions from base camp. A typical day in those canyons usually ends up being around 12-14 miles. It's brutal -- and it destroys boots (as well as feet)!



seww said:


> And what are those packs?


Those packs are: heavy.
don't be deceived by those pictures. The guys carrying those packs are only like 4 feet tall! 

I honestly don't know what brand. They are just a bag on a frame. 
My pack is an Eberlestock J34. I've used it alone, and I've also strapped it (fully loaded) on a frame pack.

























(this is getting me excited for fall!)


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

PBH said:


> Katadyn makes good filters. I pack a Katadyn Vario. It has worked great for us (x3).
> 
> Those pics are rifle deer hunt pics. Just a couple days. We don't know how to pack light. We'll pack in about 4 miles and set up a base camp. Then use day packs for our daily excursions from base camp. A typical day in those canyons usually ends up being around 12-14 miles. It's brutal -- and it destroys boots (as well as feet)!
> 
> ...


Man that looks like proper hunting!
Hike in, and hike out. No ATV's or such.

We hunt moose on our own property up here, and together with neighbors we're close to 5,000 acres of land. And it is not dry whatsoever, so hiking is a b*tch. But we still do it sometimes since ATV's get stuck easy.
We shoot the animal, and often hang them whole in a tree. Well, skin them and get them first. Then cover them in a mosquito net to prevent flies and other bugs.

But yes, that's the kind of hunting I want to get into! Getting really excited to move now and hopefully follow someone before Im able to get my own tag. Gonna need some wisdom for some experienced hunters


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

seww said:


> Man that looks like proper hunting!
> Hike in, and hike out. No ATV's or such.


those pictures are from a very remote area. It's almost scary how remote. If something happens out there, you're in trouble. There are no other hunters to help out (but we still follow the rules and wear orange!). There are only a couple spots where we get any cell service -- which means you might be a day or two without any contact. Helicopter would be the only extraction option. ATV's, horses, mules...no go. If you go down, you better hope a lost sheep hunter comes along to find you!

Utah might lack big rivers / lakes. We might not have the mass expanses of lush green forests. But we sure do have wild, scenic, open, rugged, and beautiful places to get lost.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Consider an adventure out to the Deep Creek Mountains (just be aware--there are really no deep creeks there) but some little brushy creeks, desert surroundings, peaks up to 12, 000 feet, steppe foothills, pine and quaky forests, remoteness, pioneer history, Pony Express history, small towns where you can become suspicious to the locals, and native american tribal lands. Great place to disappear. Be prepared.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

PBH said:


> those pictures are from a very remote area. It's almost scary how remote. If something happens out there, you're in trouble. There are no other hunters to help out (but we still follow the rules and wear orange!). There are only a couple spots where we get any cell service -- which means you might be a day or two without any contact. Helicopter would be the only extraction option. ATV's, horses, mules...no go. If you go down, you better hope a lost sheep hunter comes along to find you!
> 
> Utah might lack big rivers / lakes. We might not have the mass expanses of lush green forests. But we sure do have wild, scenic, open, rugged, and beautiful places to get lost.


The only thing missing from that area seems to be evergreens. I get comfort from trees, but can still be rugged and wild. Trees will provide


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

HighNDry said:


> Consider an adventure out to the Deep Creek Mountains (just be aware--there are really no deep creeks there) but some little brushy creeks, desert surroundings, peaks up to 12, 000 feet, steppe foothills, pine and quaky forests, remoteness, pioneer history, Pony Express history, small towns where you can become suspicious to the locals, and native american tribal lands. Great place to disappear. Be prepared.


I looked that part up, looks a bit scary being out in nowhere like that.
Read some story about some hikers too, but it is what it is.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

seww said:


> Well our move to Utah and SLC is coming closer, maybe 4 months away or so. Getting excited and trying to find out what rules apply and such.
> 
> What Im looking for is remote backcountry,


Check into the High Line trail in the Uintas if you want remote. It's 80 miles long . You won't see many people on this trail unlike all the others .


----------

